# Where is red heart available in L.A.



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

Coming over to visit son and daughter-in-law in June. They live in El Segundo near Manhattan Beach. Where is the nearest yarn shop that would sell red heart parrot.

Thank you


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Lots of stores sell Red a Heart yarn but never heard of parrot. Is that the color?


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Michaels, acmoore and Joann sell Redheart. I'm sure there are these stores there or close by.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Knitnutty said:


> Lots of stores sell Red a Heart yarn but never heard of parrot. Is that the color?


I am curious about the "parrot" part. As to Red Heart yarn, Wal Mart has it in every one of their stores that I have ever been in. I imagine stores like Target would have it. The little yarn stores with the exquisite wools and silks do not usually have it.


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

Parrot was the colour used in Mandy Harrington's Summit Shawl on Ravelry,shown a few days ago. Loved it, so unusual.


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

MissNettie said:


> I am curious about the "parrot" part. As to Red Heart yarn, Wal Mart has it in every one of their stores that I have ever been in. I imagine stores like Target would have it. The little yarn stores with the exquisite wools and silks do not usually have it.


Thank you I will make a bee line for K mart I know where that is.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MissNettie said:


> I am curious about the "parrot" part. As to Red Heart yarn, Wal Mart has it in every one of their stores that I have ever been in. I imagine stores like Target would have it. The little yarn stores with the exquisite wools and silks do not usually have it.


I've never seen yarn in Target. Although I haven't been in the store recently or often.


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I've never seen yarn in Target. Although I haven't been in the store recently or often.


O.K. I'll try Walmart. Thank you .


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I've never seen yarn in Target. Although I haven't been in the store recently or often.


O.K. I'll try Walmart. Thank you .


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Target does'nt carry yarn. I wish they did. It is closer to my home than the other stores.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Check before you go to Kmart or Target. I've never seen yarn in Target and Kmart (where I worked from 1983 to 1998) phased out yarn years ago,so unless something has changed you need a different store.


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

Msharratt said:


> Parrot was the colour used in Mandy Harrington's Summit Shawl on Ravelry,shown a few days ago. Loved it, so unusual.


Just realised the yarn is Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable,colour Parrot.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Red Heart yarns can be bought online, as well as in stores in the US. The stores may have limited stock, and might not carry all the colors.

Here are some websites where you can buy online. Maybe you can ask your son or daughter-in-law to order some so that it will arrive by the time you get there.

Joann Fabric stores -

http://www.joann.com/search?q=red%20heart%20boutique

Michaels - this color is out of stock right now

http://www.michaels.com/search?q=red%20heart%20unforgettable

Walmart -

http://www.walmart.com/search/?query=red%20heart%20unforgetable%20yarn&typeahead=red%20heart%20unforge


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

diamondbelle said:


> Red Heart yarns can be bought online, as well as in stores in the US. The stores may have limited stock, and might not carry all the colors.
> 
> Here are some websites where you can buy online. Maybe you can ask your son or daughter-in-law to order some so that it will arrive by the time you get there.
> 
> ...


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Msharratt said:


> Coming over to visit son and daughter-in-law in June. They live in El Segundo near Manhattan Beach. Where is the nearest yarn shop that would sell red heart parrot.
> 
> Thank you


Michael's has Red Heart, but don't know if they have that particular color. The nearest Michael's to El Segundo near Manhattan Beach is the one listed below. Have your son or DIL call the store & ask if they have that yarn color in stock. You can also have them try Walmart as previously suggested. Good luck.

14370 Ocean Gate Ave 
Hawthorne, CA 90250-6732
Phone: (310) 676-2064

Edited to add: Just saw another post that mentions the Red Heart 'Parrot' yarn you're looking for. It is the Unforgettable yarn made by RH which does come in a variety of brilliant colors. Since RH has a lot of different yarns, make sure you specify that you want the "Unforgettable" in the color 'Parrot' if you contact the store.

Read this...http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-399573-1.html


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

laceluvr said:


> Michael's has Red Heart, but don't know if they have that particular color. The nearest Michael's to El Segundo near Manhattan Beach is the one listed below. Have your son or DIL call the store & ask if they have that yarn color in stock. You can also have them try Walmart as previously suggested. Good luck.
> 
> 14370 Ocean Gate Ave
> Hawthorne, CA 90250-6732
> ...


Thank you laceluvr for the information. The pattern I already have bookmarked, I think it is stunning.


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

laceluvr said:


> Michael's has Red Heart, but don't know if they have that particular color. The nearest Michael's to El Segundo near Manhattan Beach is the one listed below. Have your son or DIL call the store & ask if they have that yarn color in stock. You can also have them try Walmart as previously suggested. Good luck.
> 
> 14370 Ocean Gate Ave
> Hawthorne, CA 90250-6732
> ...


Thank you laceluvr for the information. The pattern I already have bookmarked, I think it is stunning.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I do not think Kmart sells yarn. However there is a nice yarn shop in that area as well if you want to look at a nice LYS.


----------



## pcmabon1 (Nov 21, 2015)

hello that my old stomping grounds joanns in delamo mall on Hawthorne blvd.. Michales on Rosecrans ave closer to yo El Segundo . and walmart on Hawthorne blvd.have a great visit good luck Patti


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

These are the Walmart stores near El Sugundo:
Hawthorne
14441 Inglewood Ave
3.38 mi
Torrance
19340 Hawthorne Blvd
5.71 mi
Downey
9001 Apollo Way
6.01 mi
Torrance
22015 Hawthorne Blvd
7.39 mi
Torrance
19503 Normandie Ave
7.91 mi


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Hope you find it


----------



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

To be on the safe side, you may want to order on line, and I order my Red Heart from Herschnerrs, and have it delivered to their home. It would save you from running from store to store. Most companies will also deliver their order to the store with free shipping. I am finding less and less color choices in yarn at Wal-Mart, Hobby Lobby and Michaels . a sign of the times, I guess. Good luck finding your specific color.un


----------



## Debbie B (Apr 18, 2011)

I see you got a response for Red heart. I was going to suggest the same Michael's. While you're visiting, have them take you to some of the local independent yarn stores. LA County just had their annual yarn crawl this past weekend. There were so many yarn stores participating. Twist, Yarns of Intrigue is in Manhattan Beach. Kathy, the owner, dyes many of the yarns featured in the store. They are beautiful.


----------



## amlynda (Dec 30, 2013)

"Our" Walmart, in West Hills, CA does not carry yarn.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Red Heart yarns are readily available at Walmart, Michael's, and Joann. I'm sure they have them up in L.A.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't think it was Red Heart Yarn. It was a raw silk yarn. Hope this
saves you a trip.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

The Red Heart yarn you are talking about is beautiful. But was it
used for the shawl?


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

loveseat said:


> The Red Heart yarn you are talking about is beautiful. But was it
> used for the shawl?


The Red Heart yarn was used by blogger Top Tier Knits from Florida under the title, Parrot colours Summit Shawl, you can search and find it.

Thank you again everyone for the addresses, info and advice.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

seamer45 said:


> Check before you go to Kmart or Target. I've never seen yarn in Target and Kmart (where I worked from 1983 to 1998) phased out yarn years ago,so unless something has changed you need a different store.


I was going to say that: Not K-mart or Target. The best places to go in the South Bay Area in Los Angeles, are all the Michaels, Walmart, and best of all: Joann's in Manhattan Beach, El Segundo, Redondo Beach, Inglewood, and Torrance. Want to go a little bit more to the North? Then go to Santa Monica, Beverly Hills, and Malibu Beach.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

amlynda said:


> "Our" Walmart, in West Hills, CA does not carry yarn.


Do you mean the one in the Fallbrook Mall? I get Lion Brand, Caron, and Red Heart yarns there. At least until shortly before Christmas 2015. In any case, there's Michaels next door, and Joanns and Tuesday Morning (They don't have Red Heart) across the street.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

I think you will have better luck finding Red Heart yarn at Michael's or JoAnn's. The WalMart here in L.A. and Orange Co. carry very little yarn these days.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

If you cannot find it in the stores, here is the website for Red Heart Unforgettable in Parrot. Click on "More Colors" and it's on the bottom of page 1. You could order it now and have it delivered to your son's house so it'll be there when you arrive.

http://www.redheart.com/yarn/boutique-unforgettable#available_colors

Joanne's Superstore carry more yarns than the regular stores so you might want to look for the nearest superstore.

Hope you enjoy your trip to Southern California! Happy Knitting!!!!


----------



## amlynda (Dec 30, 2013)

normancha said:


> Do you mean the one in the Fallbrook Mall? I get Lion Brand, Caron, and Red Heart yarns there. At least until shortly before Christmas 2015. In any case, there's Michaels next door, and Joanns and Tuesday Morning (They don't have Red Heart) across the street.


Yes, that one. They told me they discontinued yarn. I haven't been in Tuesday Morning. Joanns is my go-to. I've shopped Michaels once.

Lynda


----------



## Crochet Nut 2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

RE: Coming over to visit son and daughter-in-law in June. They live in El Segundo near Manhattan Beach. Where is the nearest yarn shop that would sell red heart parrot.

In the event that you don't find it in the stores, the following on line places carry the yarn. I have listed the links with the price.

http://www.herrschners.com- in stock 5.99 each skein

http://www.redheart.com - in stock 6.19 each skein

http://www.amazon.com in stock $4.97 each skein

Hopes this helps.


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you very much. I think I will order online and have it delivered to my sons house. Looking forward to seeing new grandson.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

amlynda said:


> Yes, that one. They told me they discontinued yarn. I haven't been in Tuesday Morning. Joanns is my go-to. I've shopped Michaels once.
> 
> Lynda


I go to that area once in a while. I prefer the Walmart and Joanns stores near where I live in Porter Ranch, where Joanns is a much larger store. Sometimes I drive all the way to Ventura Blvd and Louise Avenue in Encino to Michaels Store, which I like better than the one in Granada Hills. Other times I drive all the way to the City of Burbank where my favorite Michaels Store is. There, they have so many yarns their other stores don't carry.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

pcmabon1 said:


> hello that my old stomping grounds joanns in delamo mall on Hawthorne blvd.. Michales on Rosecrans ave closer to yo El Segundo . and walmart on Hawthorne blvd.have a great visit good luck Patti


Forgot to mention that the address I posted for the Michael's closest to El Segundo is just off of Rosecrans, although their storefront faces Ocean Gate as per their address. I used to work in El Segundo & know that it is the closest Michael's to that city.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

There are great knitting stores in the area too if you want to check them out. They wouldn't have Red Heart but do have some beautiful cotton and wools. Knitting Tree is one in Culver City and there is a needlepoint shop that has a lot of yarn too in Westchester. There is also a knitting store in El Segundo but I forget the name....it is on the main shopping street. Also there is one in Manhattan Beach on Sepulveda, Twist Yarns of Intrique. There was just a yarn crawl in the LA area so it is still on my mind.


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

CharleenR said:


> There are great knitting stores in the area too if you want to check them out. They wouldn't have Red Heart but do have some beautiful cotton and wools. Knitting Tree is one in Culver City and there is a needlepoint shop that has a lot of yarn too in Westchester. There is also a knitting store in El Segundo but I forget the name....it is on the main shopping street. Also there is one in Manhattan Beach on Sepulveda, Twist Yarns of Intrique. There was just a yarn crawl in the LA area so it is still on my mind.


Looks like a Wonderful shop. Just googled it, but expensive. Will definitely have a look. Thank you CharleenR


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes the yarns are a little expensive but many of the higher end ones are 100 grams each. Nice to look at all the colors.


----------

